# Corsair SP 2500 2.1



## maverick786us (Jun 2, 2011)

Are these speakers out in local market? Its been such a long time when these speakers were being launched


----------



## vickybat (Jun 2, 2011)

^^Don't know about local availability but they are available at smc international. You have to call them and ask the price.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 2, 2011)

Hmm, never heard of Corsair having speakers. Looks Pricey, almost Rs.12k, anyway I believe Corsair, they are really reliable. Hope this speakers are damn good and wish I had it


----------



## Skud (Jun 2, 2011)

Techtree posted a review sometimes earlier. It was not very positive though. But international sites are going ga ga over it. Go figure.


----------

